# Bob's shed



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2010)

I read about new Sulcata shed's and barns and so I wanted to post pictures of Bob's shed hoping to give ideas if needed to help the new enclosures.
One hint I would give would be to put in a rooftop vent that you can open and close. Bob's shed has a metal roof and even here in Oregon it gets way too hot in the summer so I have to put a house fan in the doorway to suck in the cooler air and move the hot air out. That becomes a hassle so a vent that you could open and close would be a good idea...

Here is his shed, it's 20'X12', note the metal roof. It has a people door and the doggie door with a ramp for Bob use. He goes crazy if he is not allowed out so I open his doggie door every day and give him the option to go out or stay in. He is big enough to make his own decision about that.






Here is what I have for moving the air, I open his people door which has a board across the bottom to prevent his leaving that way if I want him to stay in and I put a fan there to move the hot air out. I guess now that he is old enough I can take away that board and let him leave whatever way he wants. I am so used to having that door blocked I'll have to think about if I want to open it up for him. There are times when I want this door open but don't want him out...I may leave it like this...





This is Bob's sleeping box and Queenie's tort table. I would make something better for keeping the heater and something so the cords aren't hanging around. There is a big strip to plug in but it's on the other wall and the cords don't reach. I would also make something like Tom did to hold the heater more into the room. I keep the hay piled under the tort table so the floor is easy to clean when Bob does his duty. I put some hay out where I put his food, but I have seen him in the pile eating the hay, but having a bare floor is much easier to clean and Bob goes into the pile and burrows when he wants to.





Here is his doggie door, the hay pile and his water dish. The dish is unspillable but he has pushed it around when he's bored and he's gotten high centered on it which makes me laugh...





Be sure to put a big wattage basking light, here is Bob's it's a 260 watt Trex bulb and I have seen him many times out in the cold rain or snow and back inside under this light...





Here's Bob's cute little stumpy feet in the basking position. I just posted this picture cuz I think it's cute. I love seeing their legs back like this...





Be sure to put a ramp if needed and the vinyl strips that keep the cold air out and yet allow the tort to go in and out.
I guess that's all the suggestions I have for those building Sulcata enclosures. Bob's has worked well for 5 years, my only wish is that the shed had a rooftop vent. I hoped this has helped, his pen is enclosed by a solid cedar fence. Here is a picture of Bob helping build the fence. It has 3 gates also and is just the best thing ever. I can nap now without worrying that he is escaping. I used to have to go outside and check on him every few minutes but I don't have to do that anymore...I am done, I hope this helps anybody making an enclosure for a big tortoise...









Since tinypic can't show Maggie's pictures anymore, I've asked her to send me some new ones. 

This is the tort table inside Bob's shed:




This is Sam inside the sleeping box on the pig blanket:


This shows the sleeping box and the radiator-type electric heater:







A bird's eye view of the shed and yard:


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome sully barn and I love his stumpy feet! Chevy basks like that to


----------



## DeanS (Nov 15, 2010)

A shed...er, palace fit for a King!


----------



## terryo (Nov 15, 2010)

Wonderful post Maggie. I'm always learning something new from you and Bob....not that I'll ever put this knowledge into use for a Sully. I didn't know that they went out in the snow and cold weather.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2010)

terryo said:


> Wonderful post Maggie. I'm always learning something new from you and Bob....not that I'll ever put this knowledge into use for a Sully. I didn't know that they went out in the snow and cold weather.



Bob is old enough to know when he gets too cold and needs to go back in. I wouldn't allow a hatchling or juvenile out in the cold and snow. I only allowed Bob out now that he is over 10 years and smart enough to know he is getting too cold.


----------



## Isa (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice post Maggie!
I am sure it will help a lot of new Sulcata owners 
Bob is sooo beautiful, I love the pics with his 2 legs out


----------



## Greg T (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Maggie. Your design is proven and those with large Sulcatas can learn a few things from Bob's castle. I think you've done a great job with it.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope you'll grace us with some pictures of him in the snow...when the time comes


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2010)

DeanS said:


> I hope you'll grace us with some pictures of him in the snow...when the time comes



I sure will. Do you have pictures of how you keep Aladar? I'd sure be interested in seeing how you keep him


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the way Bob seems to always be keeping an eye on the camera. He knows he's being photographed, and wants to show his best side. 

It's funny to realize how big those stretched-out feet really are, compared to my tiny Taco. 

I wonder if Bob even realizes how spoiled he is?


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Great place for a big tort. I'd be comfortable in there. He's a lucky tort.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> Great place for a big tort. I'd be comfortable in there. He's a lucky tort.



I have had many a nap in there, fallen asleep while sitting and visiting with Bob. But contrary to what everyone says I think that Bob gets normal tort care nothing more. All my torts are treated the same, they just don't live in Bob's shed like Queenie does...


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Great place for a big tort. I'd be comfortable in there. He's a lucky tort.
> ...



I love the times when I can just sit and watch them. The interaction is what its all about for me. Sometimes I get so busy taking care of them that I forget to enjoy them...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

What a great home for Bob! It's awesome! I would love something like that! Thanks for sharing your pictures!!


----------

